

Ask HN: What can I do about someone wrongfully threatening trademark infringement against me? - kbrower

I am getting a threat from someone claiming that my website is infringing on their trademark. Should I just ignore them? I want to avoid court if possible.
======
olefoo
Are you sure you aren't infringing on their trademark? Ask your lawyer, and if
he agrees with you, get him to write a letter to the threatening party.

And really it depends on who is doing the threatening. It's your call as to
whether they are serious or not; but if you have a lawyers opinion that you
are not infringing, then they are much less likely to waste their time and
yours in a legal action they would likely lose.

------
russell
What kin of threat, email from the webmaster, letter from a lawyer? Specifics,
including the URL, will better shape the answers here. In any case, advice
from a lawyer trumps advice here.

~~~
kbrower
the website being threatened is <http://www.recipepuppy.com> by a webmaster
with an unranked by quantcast,compete,etc search engine with a dog in its logo

~~~
russell
Looks like a letter from a lawyer should do the trick. Probably an IP or
trademark lawyer is better than the lawyer from your last divorce. ;-) I know
it seems like a waste of money, but it will be less hassle in the long run.

FWIW: your dog looks like a dog, not a cutsie cartoon that looks like their
cutsie cartoon.

------
inerte
Ask a lawyer.

You might want to avoid the court, but they might not. Play it safe, ask a
lawyer.

